# tires



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to see what people thought of the maxxis bihorn, bighorn 2.0, Baja crossm and Terracross r/t HD. Any avdise, experience lets hear it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO Bighorn is the best A/T tire out there. Lot's of people out west & in the mountains run them. Especially the radials.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone looked at the specs or reviews on the dunlop quadmax tire? I think that is the set im gona buy for the trails. Comes in 25'' only but they are really light. 18 and 22 pounds! Says they handle great too.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

here they are


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Ran the Big Horns when rock climbing in North Texas. AWESOME tires for that type of terrain.


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

i have a set of 27in Carlisle 489's XL and i love them as a good trail tire


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't mean to necro but after doing some searching I'd like to know the differences in the bighorns and the BH 2.0's.

What I know:
-2.0's are a "lightweight" version of the Originals
-Both have a 6 ply rating
-From what I can tell from Pics, the lugs on the original BH's are thicker and as such are more closely spaced.
-From what I've been TOLD, the originals are heavier. Need to search a bit more and get weights.
-BH's are the best dang tire you can get for dirt, rock and trail with a TON of super happy customers. The 2.0's... rather seem like a mystery buy as not a whole lot of people have been very objective with their reviews on supplier websites (as they often are not).
-2.0's are only marginally cheaper.

What I'd like is to hear from someone that's either tried both or had an extensive history with the 2.0's and is well versed in their performance/reliability/durability as it's already well known that the original BH's are tested and proven to be one sick tire.


----------



## smittyl (Jan 4, 2012)

Im struggling with the same question. I've about decided on the new Terracrosses...think they may be a little bit better on some of this Alabama mud than the bighorns


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Don't mean to necro but after doing some searching I'd like to know the differences in the bighorns and the BH 2.0's.
> 
> What I know:
> -2.0's are a "lightweight" version of the Originals
> ...


I have Big Horn 2.0's on my '08 and original Big Horns on my '10. The 2.0 is much lighter (sorry don't know the actual weight). They ride really smooth (especially at higher speeds). They are a very good trail tire and will handle some light mud. The original Big Horn is heavier and does not ride as good as the 2.0 but gets better traction. Neither is a mud tire but the original seems to do better with it..

You are correct about the lug patterns. Both are reliable and durable. I have approximately 1700 miles on the 2.0's and still have 3/4 tread left. I did puncture one with a very sharp stick but I believe most any tire would have punctured under the same circumstance. Let me know if I can answer more questions.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

My buddy bought his 2.0s 4 years ago and I bought my originals 6 months later. We both have 2000 miles on them. Mostly trail riding in WV, Ontario and Michigan. His complaints are they wear faster, smaller lugs, and a bit shorter overall out of the box. My problem is, mine are heavier and slow me down a little. I have no complaints about the ride compared to Mudlites which I found a little rougher. Bottom line is I am glad to have mine and he wishes he had them too.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

Think the questions I had were adequately answered. Thank you Cool and edt. This will make for a much easier decision with my trail set up. COMING SOON!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you considered the MOTO MTC's they are basically a bighorn on steroids. 1.5" and alot more size options 26" and 28" I had the 26's and loved them I'm fixing to order the 28's.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

let me know when your ready to order the MTC's if its not to late and ill get you a qoute


----------

